# How not to get algae, while keeping plants alive?



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

The low tech set-ups you mentioned are no more prone to algae than tanks with high light and co2. If anything they are less prone because lower light is way more forgiving.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

More light you use,the more demand from plant's for CO2/nutrient's.
If you truly want no algae,then low/moderate light and plant's that do well with low/moderate light are your best choice.
Once you have mastered low tech/low light, then you can expieriment with more light but is fine line between just enough and too much.
I would recommend low light for beginner's, for no one signs on for massive algae bloom's as beginner.(cept bullheaded folks)
Nutrient rich substrates can work with any type set up.
Inert substrates can work with water column dosing and or good fish population and feeding them well.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Algae Growth*

Hello jc...

When I set up a tank, I put in several stems of Anacharis (Egeria densa) before I do anything else with the tank. I allow the floating plant to grow for a couple of weeks and then start the nitrogen cycle with some hardy fish. The floater grows well in the nitrogen rich water and decent lighting and gives off a mild toxin that algae doesn't tolerate.

Easy peezee.

B


----------



## foxrain4 (May 22, 2015)

beginner here, i kinda stop algae by having more plants...


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes!

Start of with LOTS of plants to outcompete the algae!


----------



## Mathias1324 (Jan 28, 2013)

I like to have some floating plants in my tank. I have a piece of driftwood that almost reaches the surface so it tends to get algae up there, where the light is intense. Floaters help shield spots like that in a low tech setup. I have a lot of anubias too so it helps keep the algae off slow growers also.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Check out my thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=815201&highlight=

Basically, I started with medium light(3x 13w 6500K spiral cfls), low light plants and floaters. These floaters served a two fold purpose.. to block light and to absorb excess nutrients. At this point I wasn't dosing anything. After the first month I added higher need plants so I SLIGHTLY increased my lighting. And, in tandem, started dosing 1ml Excel and API Leaf Zone(Fe + K) daily. Then I did this again, due to adding more plants that need more light. Again I increased lighting and dosing at the same time. Eventually I had a green water outbreak. So, I did water changes, cut my lighting back, and did a huge trim on Hygrophilas. Afterwards I brought my lighting back up(slowly) and dosing and had no problems with algae since. I currently use 5 of the mentioned bulbs with 2.5ml Excel daily and 1ml liquid micro every other day with water top offs every 10 days. Also have removed 75% of the floaters. Hope this helps.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Well,anytime you add CO2 or supplement's such as EXCEL,Glut,metricide,then you are no longer low tech if low tech is ones aim as OP has expressed.
As for plant's outcompeting with algae, algae need's much less of same thing's that plant's need to thrive ,so it's not so much that the plant's are starving the algae as it is that a large plant mass that is thriving, makes it difficult for the algae to also thrive.
By providing all that plant's need in the way of nutrient's and not too much light,the plant's can perform well albeit slowly in NON CO2,low tech tank.
As one member here aptly put it..It's when folk's want to turn everything up to eleven that thing's begin to go awry.
Too much light for too long is nearly always the primary cause for algae in even heavily planted tank's.
if you can't match the CO2 with lighting intensity,duration,then algae which need's much less of everything will proliferate while the weed's struggle .


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

jcmv4792 said:


> I'm reading some conflicting information. I know the whole point of low tech is to not use co2 or high lighting, but then I'm reading setups with low to medium light combined with nutrient rich substrate(inert with root tabs, or soil) and no co2, are prone to algae growth.
> 
> How do you get around this?


I just wouldn't have higher light. With the lower CO2 the higher light will not allow the plants to scavenge for CO2 better. I heard a veteran hobbyist say this, and later on changed his opinion. Higher light in the absence of CO2 will not speed up growth. That is why they are probably getting algae. Higher light actually make plants work harder, and if there is no CO2 to be had than you get the opposite results. Fatigued unhealthy plants. I get around 30 PAR in my low tech 10 gallon using a Satellite Plus LED fixture. I also made a response to your other thread about low tech tanks. Some people say if you use Excel than it isn't a true low tech, or if you use root tabs. Really that is all opinion. The main point is no CO2 and lower light. It's supposed to be less $$$. I use Aquasoil in mine only because it is superior to plain dirt in so many ways, some people may see that as not being low tech because it isn't saving money, that is their definition. For me low tech means whatever is EASIEST. Auasoil is easier to use and more beginner friendly, same goes for using root tabs. I add nothing to the tank, only DIY root tabs. No Excel, never clean the filter, never do water changes etc... This tank has NEVER had algae.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Start as low tech as you can go then experiment from there. The trick with low tech is the more plants the better. Floating plants are excellent for increasing plant mass and they grow fast. I'm referring to the plants like duck weed or other types. Start with easy plants like anubias and crypts. Plan ahead and when you set up your tank stuff it with as many plants as you can. When I first started I used a single tube florescent with a plant bulb (life glo) by Hagen. I kept experimenting with more and more light and adding ferts until I gained a better understanding. Another tip is to not use as much biological filtration. Too much biological filtration strips stuff out of the water that plants use. A great tank to start with would be a Fluval Spec V. It's small, easy to manage easy to fill with plants, has low lighting, and comes with everything you need except a heater. I have a low tech Spec V and it's doing great. I'm using eco complete for a substrate in it. Also the Current USA Satellite Plus LED light is great because you can dim the light down to what ever level you need. From medium light to very low light it works great. A good substrate can be a good choice also if planting crypts. A tank stuffed with plants and in balance will out compete algae. If your getting a lot of algae something is out of balance. Too much light too much nutrients not enough plants.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes,,what the last two folk's said.
Funny to me,that those who try low tech,lower light as suggested, seldom come back to report that it did not work.
The method lend's itself to slower growth ,NOT poorer health if using plant's that can do well with moderate light.
Most cannot let a tank run for month's like this to achieve the lush growth possible and they soon fall for the more light = more ,faster growth and without the ability to increase the CO2 level's,,the problem's begin and they soon find themselves learning bout algae rather than learning about plant growth.
Anybody can add more light,more nutrient's,but without CO2 enhancement in low tech method, while at same time pushing lighting,,,the plant's begin to suffer and algae which as mentioned,,need's much less of everything can become major issue for many.
Hence all the thread's bout various algae remedies from folk's who want relief from the stuff right now when the primary causes of the algae were in large part self inflicted.


----------



## DHElder (Apr 18, 2015)

DaveFish said:


> {Snip other comments} Auasoil is easier to use and more beginner friendly, same goes for using root tabs. I add nothing to the tank, only DIY root tabs. No Excel, never clean the filter, never do water changes etc... This tank has NEVER had algae.


Dave, would API root tabs be good as I can get them locally? Just started my tank and no fish yet. I just went with gravel for my substrate and planning on dosing Flourish or Leaf Zone on some kind of schedule. See how my plants do first. I had root tabs in mind also.

You never clean your filter? It never clogs up? I have been reading that folks don't change theirs so as not to destroy the bacteria on the filter. Is that why you don't change yours?


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

I think the binary distinction of "low tech" vs "high tech" is kind of silly. With all the different lighting choices, excel/chems, organic substrates etc... it is shades of grey. It doesn't make sense to call something "high tech" just because it has CO2 injection.

First off, get used to SOME algae, it is normal. What you want to prevent is out of control algae. IMO all methods from lower tech to higher seem to have their own algae failure modes and would not say one end of the spectrum is safer than the other.

For CO2 management consider the siesta method with puts a few hour darkness break in the middle of the day to allow CO2 to recharge. At first thought that just more of the fish lore you have to be careful of on these sites but I saw some experiments on it and seems to have validity.

If you want awesome science on low tech'ing, this book is really good. Everything is backed up with citations of prior studies and goes into far more detail than you would ever read about on here.

http://www.amazon.com/Ecology-Planted-Aquarium-Diana-Walstad/dp/0967377366


----------

